# Pre-Order Ruhlman and Polcyn's new book on SALUMI!!



## artisanbeard (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm sure we all have "the book". The book, of course, is Ruhlman and Polcyn's book "Charcuterie: The craft of Salting, Smoking, and Curing". Well, since I loved that book so much, while looking at Amazon today I noticed that they have another book coming out next month, available now for pre-order! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  WOOT!!

http://amzn.com/0393068595  "Salumi: The Craft of Italian Dry Curing"...now doesn't that sound great?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 30, 2012)

Yup, pre-ordered it months ago.

~Martin


----------



## artisanbeard (Jul 30, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Yup, pre-ordered it months ago.
> ~Martin


Nice! I can almost taste Guanciale now...


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 3, 2012)

I hope there is some good instructionals on Italian style butchery also...but if not that's OK. There are other places to get that info.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 3, 2012)

ArtisanBeard said:


> I hope there is some good instructionals on Italian style butchery also...but if not that's OK. There are other places to get that info.



On another forum a member and former Polcyn employee who has an advanced copy said "It looks promising with a nice balance of butchery, history, and recipes. I highly reccomend preordering this book."

We'll see!


~Martin


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 3, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> On another forum a member and former Polcyn employee who has an advanced copy said "It looks promising with a nice balance of butchery, history, and recipes. I highly reccomend preordering this book."
> We'll see!
> ~Martin


Great! What forum would that be on, if I might ask? Always looking for more people to get info from.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 3, 2012)

ArtisanBeard said:


> Great! What forum would that be on, if I might ask? Always looking for more people to get info from.



Wedlinydomowe, but beware!



~Martin


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm not going to get into specifics.
If you're not easily deceived, you'll figure it out.

~Martin


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 3, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I'm not going to get into specifics.
> If you're not easily deceived, you'll figure it out.
> ~Martin


I understand. Thanks for the info!


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 3, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I'm not going to get into specifics.
> If you're not easily deceived, you'll figure it out.
> 
> ~Martin



You are too kind sometimes Martin.

;o)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey, Hey! I just got the email from Amazon saying they are releasing the book early and I should get it next week! Woot!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 10, 2012)

ArtisanBeard said:


> Hey, Hey! I just got the email from Amazon saying they are releasing the book early and I should get it next week! Woot!




Cool!!!

~Martin


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 15, 2012)

Guess what is expected to arrive tomorrow...that's right, SALUMI!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, I found out that the better half ordered the Kindle edition :mad....... it ain't due out until the 20th......oh well...it'll get here eventually!!!

It better be good!!!


~Martin


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 16, 2012)

Bummer! Hopefully you'll get it soon.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 16, 2012)

Did you get it???  Did you get it???



~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 16, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Did you get it??? Did you get it???
> ~Martin


I did get it!! It looks great, just like the Charcuterie book! You will like it!

A friend of mine raises all of the Berkshire pigs for the Old Edwards Inn and Spa in Highlands, NC. and he is raising 1 or 2 pigs for me next year...I cannot wait to butcher them and cure the meat using the techniques in this book!

Now I am planning on building a new curing chamber. Currently, I have a standard household fridge with a temperature controller, humidifier, and a small fan...but I think 2-4 procuttio hams in there it will fill that sucker up (definitely not enough room for more than 2) for a year, leaving me with no more curing space. I don't have a basement or wine cellar, and don't know anyone with one nice enough to use for food curing. I'm thinking about building an insulated smoke house-type building in my backyard, possibly putting a window-unit AC in it, a fan for air movement, and the humidifier...but I don't know how it will work. What do you think?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 16, 2012)

Cool!

My family raises some berks.

There is a controller that converts an AC unit to a walk-in cooler unit.
Maybe that would be the way to go, I think you'd have better control of the temps.

http://www.storeitcold.com/

~Martin


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 16, 2012)

That's pretty cool...but $300 is kinda steep. I'll start saving my pennies...


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 16, 2012)

I just noticed he gives the A-MAZE-N Smoker a shout out in the book...that's pretty cool.

Looking to find another way to make the window unit work without dropping 3 bills for it, I found on some brewing forum some guys are taking the temp probe from the unit and putting outside of the chamber and using the temp controller I already have to keep the temp lower. I usually shoot for 60* when curing, so I don't need it like a walk-in...just a little cooler than the unit's presets. What do you think of this idea?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 16, 2012)

Interesting, he asked me last year on Twitter about the A-Maze-N and how well it worked, because I participated in Charcutepalooza and  a bunch of us, including Ruhlman, would have a related monthly evening Twitter chat where I mentioned the A-Maze-N a couple times...of course I gave it 2 thumbs up!!! 

The AC unit conversion sounds like a good idea, I've thought about building a small walk-in, which is how I stumbled on to the Coolbot.


~Martin


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 16, 2012)

That's cool that you might have been the one to turn him on to Todd's device! I need to find more info on this Charcutepalooza event...sounds awesome!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 16, 2012)

ArtisanBeard said:


> That's cool that you might have been the one to turn him on to Todd's device! I need to find more info on this Charcutepalooza event...sounds awesome!



I think that Charcutepalooza was a one time deal, they didn't do it again this year.
I heard some hint that there might be a Salumipalooza with the new book coming out....we'll see!


~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Aug 17, 2012)

Ruhlman blogged about the book a little bit yesterday......

http://ruhlman.com/2012/08/salumi-its-here/

~Martin


----------



## diesel (Aug 17, 2012)

I was going to wait till the book was out for a while before getting it.  But after reading this thread it seems that it is worth it?  I participated in the Charcutepoolza event also, but only from home.  I think I have made 75% of the recipes from that book and have enjoyed all of them.  Build a curing chamber out of a wine fridge.  That thing has seen better days though.  I would also like to build a bigger curing chamber. 

Here is the link to the site: http://www.mrswheelbarrow.com/recipes/charcuterie/charcutepalooza-info/the-ruhls-2/

You can still go through each month and have your own charcutepoolza.  

I have been BBQing for a long time but after finding Ruhlman's book it opened up a whole new world for me.  I always say that it kicked things up a notch.  I know that serving friends some kick butt ribs or brisket will do the job but when you also serve some cured panchetta or a Spanish chorizo along with  homemade mustard on the side.  It can get much better. 

well.. glad to hear/see there are others that enjoy this book as much as I have.

Aaron.


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info Aaron!

I was looking at the website for one of my favorite places, Blackberry Farm, and I found this inspiring, http://www.blackberryfarm.com/farm/artisans/butcher . I am all about making my food as "regional" as possible, and the addition of Muscadine wine, sorghum, and spice berry in my salumi seems like an incredible way to do that. I will be experimenting soon...scuppernong and muscadine wines will be ready in my area very soon! Boy, I love the mountains I call "home!"


----------



## diesel (Aug 22, 2012)

Just got the Salumi book last night.  Read through it for about an hour.  Lots of recipes and they really dive deep into curing meat.  I noticed some recipes in the back that utilize the Salumi.  Can't wait.


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 22, 2012)

Diesel said:


> Just got the Salumi book last night.  Read through it for about an hour.  Lots of recipes and they really dive deep into curing meat.  I noticed some recipes in the back that utilize the Salumi.  Can't wait.


I agree! Great stuff!

DiggingDogFarm, did you ever get yours?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 10, 2012)

Finally found the time to read Salumi, unfortunately, I found it rather disappointing. 
Maybe my expectations were too great.


~Martin


----------



## artisanbeard (Oct 10, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Finally found the time to read Salumi, unfortunately, I found it rather disappointing.
> Maybe my expectations were too great.
> ~Martin


Really? I thought anyone who liked Charcuterie would like Salumi. Maybe it is because they are pretty similar and cover a lot of the same things? I found that I liked it a lot, but I do like Charcuterie better.

Sorry for the disappointment.

-Kyle


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 10, 2012)

ArtisanBeard said:


> Maybe it is because they are pretty similar and cover a lot of the same things?





Yes, that's part of it, but what's most disappointing is there's very little info that's new, and it's irritating that so many mundane recipes were included at the end as filler....I would have much rather seen that space devoted to more salumi making recipes. 
Does someone with enough of an advanced interest to be pursuing information on salumi making really need recipes for roasted garlic, crostini, pesto, tapenade, basic pizza dough and pizza, chicken stock, aioli etc. or even the other recipe utilizing salumi? There are a gazillion and one Italian cookbooks with recipes such as those that are included in the back, but there are very few that contain salumi making recipes and info. It's scandalous!!!! It's insulting!

The crostini recipe!!! 







:icon_eek:
*Really??? LOL*

The technical and related info leaves much to be desired, some of what's there is sloppy!

The book is short on meat and long on filler!

I really wanted to like the book, but I'm not going to lie to myself or anyone else! :biggrin:


~Martin


----------



## artisanbeard (Oct 10, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Yes, that's part of it, but what's most disappointing is there's very little info that's new, and it's irritating that so many mundane recipes were included at the end as filler....I would have much rather seen that space devoted to more salumi making recipes.
> Does someone with enough of an advanced interest to be pursuing information on salumi making really need recipes for roasted garlic, crostini, pesto, tapenade, basic pizza dough and pizza, chicken stock, aioli etc. or even the other recipe utilizing salumi? There are a gazillion and one Italian cookbooks with recipes such as those that are included in the back, but there are very few that contain salumi making recipes and info. It's scandalous!!!! It's insulting!
> The crostini recipe!!!
> 
> ...


I did find that the price they give for using the whole hog are very unrealistic. They recommend Berkshires or Durok, and say they got theirs for something like $1.79 hanging weight (not exactly sure on the price they quote, but I know it's well below $2)...and then they said Brian gets his for even cheaper because he buys in quantity. I contacted several hog raisers in the area and the lowest price I found was $3.50 per pound (wholesale pricing for whole hogs), hanging weight...except for a friend of mine who sells for $3. The price is only going up, so the price is unreliable. I agree with the "filler", but I think the stuff on the meat curing (which is why I got the book) is good, so I don't really care about the "bonus" stuff. The crostini recipe is rather comical, though. LOL


----------



## artisanbeard (Nov 8, 2012)

A friend of mine gave me a b-e-a-utiful venison ham. It's about 8.5 pounds and ready for some salted lovin'. I think I am going to make a Venison Speck using the recipe in the Salumi book. I think the same cure/flavor profile will work well with venison...it is heavily spiced with juniper and and the like, and smoked - should be good, right? What are your thoughts?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 8, 2012)

Sure sounds good!
Years ago, before my Grandfathers and several other family members passed away, when we harvested a lot of deer we used to make deer 'prosciutto' seasoned with thyme, bay leaves, cloves, juniper berries and black pepper.

~Martin


----------



## artisanbeard (Nov 8, 2012)

That sounds great, Martin. I'll probably start curing it Saturday. I'll take pics and keep y'all updated. I'm looking forward to cutting into it months from now.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 24, 2013)

A heads up:

If you buy this book pay close attention to the cure and salt amounts in all recipes, some are just plain illogically whacky and UNSAFE by some standards!!!!!

Whatever you do, DO NOT buy the Kindle version, proper linking is absent in the index making the book a major pain in the rump to use on the Kindle and Kindle for PC, and next to worthless on Kindle Reader for browsers!!!!! GRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



~Martin


----------



## artisanbeard (Feb 25, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> A heads up:
> 
> If you buy this book pay close attention to the cure and salt amounts in all recipes, some are just plain illogically whacky and UNSAFE by some standards!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Martin,

I agree with you completely! While at first glance I liked the book, the more and more I read it and find OBVIOUS errors, I simply cannot recommend the book for something other than a reference on Italian dry-cured meats...definitely not to actually cure meats with.

I'm disappointed with the book for sure, especially after such a successful book in "Charcuterie".

-Kyle


----------



## roller (Feb 25, 2013)

I just ordered this book and I really like the 1st one...


----------

